

Kernel Debugging with LLDB and VMware Fusion - ddeville
http://ddeville.me/2015/08/kernel-debugging-with-lldb-and-vmware-fusion/

======
mattbauer
Just a few other notes to help make kernel development with VMware Fusion
easier:

1\. Add -zc and -zp to your boot args. It's not documented but it greatly
helps catch zone allocation problems (OSMalloc/OSFree/buffer overrun) issues.

2\. Use snapshots instead of rebooting. It's much faster to revert back to a
snapshot than to reboot your virtual machine instance after a crash.

3\. If you use a shared directory between your instance and host machine for
moving your KEXTs/other code, make sure to MD5 the files before loading. It's
very common for the instance to be using stale cached blocks.

4\. While not necessary, I create a separate network interface that's host
only to debug on. I give it a static ip and add an entry to my host's host
file. It makes debugging instances easier to do since I can connect by name,
i.e. kdb-remote vm0.

~~~
ddeville
Thanks for the tips! I had never thought of using a snapshot as a quick way to
return to the state before a panic instead of rebooting. This is genius, I'll
definitely use it a lot!

